# L tyrosine after thyroid surgery



## dred349 (Oct 27, 2014)

Can you supplement l tyrosine after thyroid completley removal, due to thyroid cancer, and taking it with t4 ?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

How long have you been taking it and what dose?

Why do you take it? Let your doctor know you are taking it.

Since it reacts with thyroid hormones - theory would say , if you are on it and add thyroid hormones, then your levels are where they are. You would just have to continue the same dose of thyrosine to maintain thyroid levels. You really need to discuss with your doctor.

I take all sorts of supplements - calcium is a definite interactive with thyroid hormone. I avoid my levothyroxine supplement and calcium, my Cytomel I don't, even though there is a documented reaction. There are only so many hours in the day.


----------



## dred349 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi,

Thank you for response.

I never took it, but I want to try, and couldn't find any info about taking tyrosine while you are without thyroid in web, excluding information from webmd that:''Taking tyrosine with thyroid hormone pills might cause there to be too much thyroid hormone. This could increase the effects and side effects of thyroid hormones.''. If you have any web links where someone is supplementing tyrosine and had thyroid surgery, post it please.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

No links - never heard anyone speak about taking it. I would go with the WebMD drug interaction and be prepared for it to impact your thyroid hormone replacement med's. It in my opinion may make it harder to stabilize. Definitely speak with your doctor before adding.


----------

